# Aquarium safe silicon grease???



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Just use cooking oil. Very little will go along way. Put a small amount on your finger tip and rub it around. It shouldn't bother the teflon tape, but I don't think I've ever tried it. I just use vicegrips, channelocks, adjustable wrenches and more muscle! roud:


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Pipe threads are tapered so when you thread the male into the female, the threads actually deform to provide the seal. Teflon tape actually provides some lubrication properties as well as mechanical sealing. Pipe fittings don't really like to be disassembled repeatedly. You could always put a union in so your fittings will line up the way you need them too.


----------



## jbolinger (Oct 13, 2007)

Actually, Google answered part of my question.

'Dielectric grease' is Silicone grease. It is actually used to lubricate O-rings.

There is definetly a difference in the ease of assembly using teflon tape compared to bare PVC.

Wouldn't vegetable oil 'spoil' after a while?
[edit] Sorry, I meant cooking oil.

Jim


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

jbolinger said:


> Wouldn't vegetable oil 'spoil' after a while?
> [edit] Sorry, I meant cooking oil.
> 
> Jim


It shouldn't matter--the object is to use very little. It wouldn't take much at all. I've used cooking oil on other stuff, but I don't think I've use it on pvc/teflon. It should really be a non-issue.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

anything considered to be food safe is pretty much aquarium safe. (within reason)

a little vegatable oil is just fine. dont worry about it spoiling either....... 

btw, if any comes in contact with the water it will only float to the surface dont be afraid to use it, it cannot harm anything.


----------

